# Last Omega Ever With A Small 2Nd Hand?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Just wondered - did Omega produce any watches with the small 2nd hand after the 1952 bumper model (cal. 344), I'd be interested to know when the last manual calibre with small 2nds was made?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

An Omega with manual winding movement and sub-seconds dial is in current production. It is the Aqua Terra XXL, and uses the cal.2211 (based on the ETA cal.6498). 










Later,

William


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The Railmaster XXL had a sub-second dial also


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Just wondered - did Omega produce any watches with the small 2nd hand after the 1952 bumper model (cal. 344), I'd be interested to know when the last manual calibre with small 2nds was made?


Sorry, I meant vintage 1950-70 ..oops


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement


Very nice watch indeed, looks a lot like my old '47.

OK, so the new baseline is 1963, can anyone show a later '60s example?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

andyclient said:


> I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement


Hey Andy, that's my birth year.... If you ever feel the need to sell that beauty then please let me know!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There was a Chronostop created in 1969 that had a subsecond dial. It used a cal.930. Though not really what you were looking for, it surprised me, I had no idea it existed.

Omega had a cal.651 that was created in 1993 and was manual winding with subsecond dial.

The cal.269 was created in 1961 and appears to be the last subsecond manual winding movement Omega had until 1993.

Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> The cal.269 was created in 1961 and appears to be the last subsecond manual winding movement Omega had until 1993.


William comes up trumps again! Thanks, I thought that might be the case. I wonder what year they eventually dropped the cal. 269?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Would a Speedmaster count? OK, thought not


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement
> ...


Will do ;~)

cheers

Andy


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

What movement did they use in their pocket watches with second sub dial up until mid-70s, anyone know?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MerlinShepherd said:


> What movement did they use in their pocket watches with second sub dial up until mid-70s, anyone know?


* GenÃ¨ve*

* Pocket watch*

* Pocket watch*


Dimensions: Ã˜48 mm


* Reference*
UT 121.1740


* International collection*

1971 - 1985


* Movement*

Type: Manual winding (mechanical)

Caliber number: 960

Calibre 960 (Unitas)
Created in 1971
17 jewels


* Case*

Chrome

Dimensions: Ã˜48 mm


* Case back*

Press-in

Calibre 960 (Unitas)
Created in 1971
17 jewels


* Dial*

Different types available

 
* This watch may have existed with different dials.*


* Crystal*
Hesalite


* Water resistance*
No

 
* More product information*
Gents' pocket watch
Case: "LÃ©pine", round (48mm diameter), white metal
International collection: 1971 - 1985
Swiss retail price (1985): CHF 195.-
Also available in yellow gold-plated (10mic.) under ref. (EX 121.1740, price not available).


Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Many thanks William!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

andyclient said:


> I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement


 Love that, why can't Omega produce watches like that today. 

BTW, the second hand and minute hand aren't in sync, please rectify; its driving me crazy.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

luddite said:


> Love that, why can't Omega produce watches like that today.


I expect it's because their market researchers reckon there's no demand for this traditional style. We collectors are thus relegated to the nutters niche. A friend of mine wears a couple of manual wind dress watches from Rolex's Cellini range, and they seem to be the nearest you'll come to the traditional style these days. You can pick up a nice used one for around Â£4000.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

andyclient said:


> I have this Omega with the small sub second hand , that dates to 1963 with a cal:269 17 jewel manual movement


That is such a fine looking watch. It is almost perfection as far as I am concerned.


----------

